# it's a bit snowy



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

http://myart11.blogspot.com
it's a bit snowy painted by
paul in acrylic


----------



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

That has an interesting look. What kind of process did you use? I like the thickness of the streaks you have going. It's very dream-like.


----------

